# A few of my recent favourite mice babies



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

Thought I'd share a few of my fave mice babies that I have bred this year so far. I'm really happy in that i managed to source a very nice black pied male resulting in better spotting in the offspring. this in turn should create much better tricolours. Feeling excited.

Blue Splashed with white head spot









Ruby eyed Tricolour









Mock chocolate pied









Black pied









My fave black pied, Spotting is almost perfect.








the same male  The spottting to his rear could be better but confident I am able to sort this out in future pairing.









A satin siamese. Her points will start to come through at about 6 weeks of age. She is only two weeks old atm.









An unusual baby from my newest litter. She is a Blue splashed Tricolour I Think. I'm just waiting for an experts opinion as she is very different from any of my other mice I have bred. Her mother is a splashed which carries pied and her father is a black pied.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

They are all beautiful but I particularly like the siamese and the black pied spotting.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Bartley (Jul 7, 2014)

Are they just pets or are you breeding them for showing. Its just that when you described the markings of the mice it sounded like you were quite particular about the actual colours. I was simply curious thats all.:ihih:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

They are lovely! I do love mice. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

They are gorgeous, I'd love some satin mice next, though I think the two I have are my last rodents for a while *gulp* haven't been without some kind of rodent since I was seven (almost 30 now!)


----------

